# Thanks for the birthday wishes.



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you for the nice birthday wishes everyone. Poptart had a quiet day at home with SB and I. He did get lot of extra kisses, cuddles, treats, and play time.

Here are SB and Poptart eating a special dinner for Petey's b-day. They got canned Canidae mixed with boiled chicken. Yum!!! Excuse their messy coats Poptart really needs a bath.











My attempts at getting a picture of the birthday boy. :HistericalSmiley: 









Noooo pictures puhlease mommy I'm tired and I soooo need a bath.









Its almost hard to tell who is who. They just wanted to sleep after dinner.

Thanks for looking!!! Poptart goes the groomer next Wednesday so I'll try to get some good pictures of him after that.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Cute! Cute! pictures.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Adorable! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how precious!! Love the shot of them eating!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwwwww, such sweet babies. Love the pic of them eating......see that with 3 little "backs" all the time!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

They look like they are enjoying themselves! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Drat. I missed Poptart's birthday. I so often forget to check that section. Well happy belated birthday Poptart. You don't look like you need a bath at all. And no one should have to have a bath on their birthday.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Very Cute! Adorable! :aktion033:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! :biggrin: 



> Drat. I missed Poptart's birthday. I so often forget to check that section. Well happy belated birthday Poptart. You don't look like you need a bath at all. And no one should have to have a bath on their birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww thank you Crystal! :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

nice pictures  thanks for sharing

kat


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-cute pics! :wub: SO glad they had fun


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What cute pictures  , I'm loving the longer hair . Sarah


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad PopTart :wub: had a nice birthday. I made Boo a "birthday cake" out of canned dogfood. I put it in a small container shaped like a small cake & stuck the candles in it. Since he rarely gets the canned food, it was a real treat for him. Looks like it was a real treat for Poptart & SB too.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> I'm glad PopTart :wub: had a nice birthday. I made Boo a "birthday cake" out of canned dogfood. I put it in a small container shaped like a small cake & stuck the candles in it. Since he rarely gets the canned food, it was a real treat for him. Looks like it was a real treat for Poptart & SB too.[/B]


Thats a neat idea!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Both are gorgeous. And a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Poptart!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Both are gorgeous. And a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Poptart![/B]


Awww thank you!


----------

